# Ships Cooks



## Chris Rogers (Mar 8, 2006)

Hi, Chris Rogers here my late father sailed from approx late 1930/s until 1953 started as a galley boy to Ships Cook/Chief Steward sailed o andn Atlantic Convoys to Murmansk ETC . I have all his ships names and dates in my address.My Spelling is not quite as it should be as i have been ill. You can do it a ship cannot sail without food. Regards Chris Rogers


----------



## Rob.Norrie (May 31, 2007)

Hello Chris,
My brother was on the Murmansk convoys I just passed this sight to him.
There is a medal given by the Russian goverment, sadly just at the time of the collapse of the U.S.S.R. also at that time our goverment did not recognise it.
I got one for my brother.
I was also a ch.cook, sometimes in long run, not much left in the cupboard.
Rob.


----------

